# Για καλό σκοπό: Μετάφραση 15 λέξεων σε αλβανικά, ρωσικά, πολωνικά, αφγανικά, αραβικά



## Popi (Jan 30, 2009)

Γεια σας! 

Με μία κίνηση κατοίκων τού 6ου διαμερίσματος τού Δήμου Αθηναίων διοργανώνουμε την Κυριακή 8 Φλεβάρη μια γιορτή στην πλατεία τού Αγίου Παντελεήμονα (υποβαθμισμένη περιοχή που έχει προβλήματα και με τους πολλούς μετανάστες) καλώντας όλους, Έλληνες και μετανάστες, να γνωριστούμε για να δημιουργήσουμε ένα θετικό κλίμα επικοινωνίας και αλληλοσεβασμού. Η γιορτή αυτή είναι και απάντηση στους κατοίκους τής περιοχής που συγκεντρώθηκαν εκεί πριν λίγες βδομάδες και διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για την υποβάθμιση τής γειτονιάς τους και την αδιαφορία τής πολιτείας, ζητώντας να φύγουν οι μετανάστες (αιτήματα τα οποία υποστήριξαν και παρευρισκόμενα μέλη τής Χρυσής Αυγής). Εμείς γνωρίζουμε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά θέλουμε με τη γιορτή μας να δείξουμε ότι δεν πρέπει να καταφύγουμε στο μίσος και το ρατσισμό, αλλά να απαιτήσουμε απ' την πολιτεία να ενδιαφερθεί για την κατάσταση και για όλους τους ανθρώπους που μένουν στην περιοχή. 
Φτιάξαμε λοιπόν μια αφίσα για να καλέσουμε όλο τον κόσμο να 'ρθει στη γιορτή και θέλουμε 15 λέξεις τής αφίσας να υπάρχουν και σε άλλες 5 γλώσσες, έτσι ώστε και οι μετανάστες να καταλάβουν τι λέει και να έρθουν. Αν κάποιος/α από σας γνωρίζει κάποια απ' αυτές τις γλώσσες και μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει, θα του/της ήμασταν τρομερά ευγνώμονες!!

Οι λέξεις είναι: *αξιοπρέπεια, γέλιο, ισότητα, πλατεία, αλληλεγγύη, φιλία, μουσική, φαγητό, τραγούδι, άνθρωποι, μικροί και μεγάλοι, γιορτή, πατρίδες, συμμετοχή, γειτονιά*. 

και τις χρειαζόμαστε μεταφρασμένες στις εξής πέντε γλώσσες: *Αλβανικά, Ρώσικα, Πολωνικά, Αφγανικά, Αραβικά*. 

Επειδή η αφίσα θα γίνει από γραφίστα, όποιος μπορεί, είναι προτιμότερο να μου στείλει ένα ιμέιλ (στο ιμέιλ μου στο profile) με τις λέξεις γραμμένες σε word και το word αρχείο ως attachment. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και είστε φυσικά όλοι καλεσμένοι στη γιορτή (θα έχει μουσική, χορό, φαγητό, χαριστικό παζάρι κ.ά.)!!


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 30, 2009)

Πόπη, αν κάνεις υπομονή μια δυο μέρες, θα σου βρω τα πολωνικά και τα αραβικά.


----------



## Popi (Jan 30, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ κατ' αρχήν για την προθυμία! Ό,τι μπορείς στείλε μου, καλύτερα μέχρι την Κυριακή, αλλά να μη σε βάλω σε κόπο αν δεν προλαβαίνεις! Εντωμεταξύ ψάχνω κι εγώ στο ίντερνετ μέσω των Αγγλικών. Απλώς κάποιες λέξεις έχουν πολλές σημασίες στα αγγλικά (πχ square) και έτσι χωρίς να γνωρίζω πχ Αραβικά, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ποια λέξη είναι η σωστή.


----------



## curry (Jan 30, 2009)

Και ρώσικα και αλβανικά, την Δευτέρα. Θα σου έλεγα πάντως να απευθυνθείς και στο Στέκι Μεταναστών (αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη), όπου είναι πολύ πιθανόν να βρεις Αφγανούς οι οποίοι μιλάνε κάποια ελληνικά.


----------



## sarant (Jan 30, 2009)

Μπράβο παιδιά, πολύ καλή ιδέα.
Μόνο μια παρατήρηση, μήπως θα ήταν σκόπιμο (αν υπάρχει χώρος) να μπουν οι λέξεις και στα αγγλικά για να καλυφθούν και οι αλλοδαποί που δεν ξέρουν καλά ελληνικά ούτε μια από τις πέντε γλώσσες.


----------



## Popi (Jan 30, 2009)

Τελικά για τα αραβικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγάλω άκρη μόνη μου στο ίντερνετ, οπότε η βοήθειά σου, la usurpadora, θα είναι σωτήρια!! Τα αλβανικά κάπως τα βρήκα και με ένα φίλο, αλλά curry αν μπορείς, στείλε μου και εσύ, και ιδίως τα ρωσικά. Στο Στέκι των μεταναστών δεν πήγαμε, γίνονται μαθήματα σε μετανάστες και στη Δημοτική αγορά τής Κυψέλης και εκεί θα ρωτήσει ένας άλλος απ' την επιτροπή μας για τα αφγανικά. 
Sarant, θα υπάρχουν οι λέξεις στα αγγλικά και στα γαλλικά!! 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και αναμένω τα ιμέιλ σας!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2009)

Εγώ μπορώ να συνεισφέρω τουρκικά, αν ενδιαφέρεσαι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2009)

Θα αρχίσω από τα αραβικά με τη βοήθεια εκλεκτών συναδέλφων:

dignity كرامة
laughter ضحك
equality مساواة
square [as in 'a square of the city'], ميدان
solidarity تضامن
friendship صداقة
music موسيقى
food طعام
song أغنية
people ناس
young and old (people) شباب وكبار السن
festival (as a synonym of party and celebration) احتفال
native countries (or homelands) أوطان
participation مشاركة
neighbourhood حي (area) جيرة (feeling)


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2009)

*Πολωνικά:*

αξιοπρέπεια - godność
γέλιο - śmiech
ισότητα - równość
πλατεία - plac
αλληλεγγύη - solidarność
φιλία - przyjaźń
μουσική - muzyka
φαγητό - jedzenie
τραγούδι - piosenka
άνθρωποι - ludzie
μικροί και μεγάλοι – młodsi i starsi
γιορτή - święto
πατρίδες - ojczyzny
συμμετοχή - udział
γειτονιά - sąsiedztwo


----------



## Popi (Jan 31, 2009)

Nickel ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ήδη τα έστειλα στους άλλους τής επιτροπής και θα πάνε στη γραφίστρια. 
Palavra, δε νομίζω να βάλουμε Τούρκικα (βάζουμε γλώσσες ανάλογα με τη χώρα προέλευσης των μεταναστών τής περιοχής). Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την προθυμία! :)


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 31, 2009)

Nickel, αν έχεις στα σκαριά και τα ρώσικα, πες το μου για να ακυρώσω το μέιλ που έστειλα σε συνάδελφο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2009)

Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν δύο αιτήματα στα σκαριά. Βελτιώνει τις πιθανότητες να φτάσουμε σε αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## eftychia (Jan 31, 2009)

Ρωσική:

Αξιοπρέπεια	Достоинство	
Γέλιο Смех
Ισότητα Равенство 
Πλατεία Площадь
Αλληλεγγύη	Солидарность
Φιλία Дружба
Μουσική Музыка
Φαγητό Обед
Τραγούδι Песня
Άνθρωποι Люди
Μικροί και μεγάλοι	Взрослые и дети
Γιορτή Праздник
Πατρίδες Родины
Συμμετοχή Участие
Γειτονιά Соседство


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2009)

Μπράβο, γειτόνισσα. Ευχαριστούμε!

Για τα αφγανικά (πάστο) δεν έχω λύση. Να απευθυνθούμε σ' αυτούς;


----------



## Popi (Feb 1, 2009)

Eυχαριστώ πολύ, eytychia, για τα ρωσικά! και nickel για το λινκ! Απευθύνθηκα με ιμέιλ σ' αυτούς και θα μου στείλουν τη μετάφραση, οπότε αποστολή εξετελέσθη! 

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας! Χωρίς εσάς δε θα είχα βρει τη μετάφραση σε όλες αυτές τις γλώσσες και έτσι το κείμενό μας δε θα ήταν κατανοητό από όλους κι ούτε τόσο άμεσο! Χίλια ευχαριστώ σε όλους και όλες! 

Ελπίζουμε να έρθετε στη γιορτή στον Άγ. Παντελεήμονα την Κυριακή 8/2 στις 12 το μεσημέρι (μέχρι αργά το απόγευμα)! Θα σας περιμένουμε!


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Πού πας, Popi, χωρίς τα *αλβανικά*; Ή τα βρήκες από αλλού;

Ιδού κι αυτά:

Dinjitet, buzëqeshje, barazi, shesh, solidaritet, shoqëri, muzikë, ushqim, këngë, njerëz, të vegjël e të mëdhenj, festë, atdhe, pjesëmarrje, lagje.


----------



## Popi (Feb 7, 2009)

Τα είχα βρει από ένα φίλο τα Αλβανικά, nickel! Δεν το ανέφερα;.. Λάθος μου!!! Ευχαριστώ θερμά!! Η γιορτή είναι αύριο, στις 12, εκτός αν βρέξει πολύ!


----------



## Popi (Feb 20, 2009)

Ιδού η αφίσα τής γιορτής που διοργανώσαμε στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα! Εκ μέρους τής κίνησης κατοίκων 6ου διαμερίσματος, σας ευχαριστούμε όλους και όλες για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας, χωρίς την οποία δε θα είχαμε καταφέρει να γίνει η αφίσα μας τόσο όμορφη και πολύγλωσση! :) Πολλά ευχαριστώ!!

Σημείωση αντμίν:
Επειδή θα δυσκολευτείτε να κατεβάσετε αποκεί το PDF, επισυνάπτω:


----------

